# Team Losi JRXS Thread



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Alright guys , new car so a new thread.
I want to know who bought it, who's going to buy it and how those who bought it like it.
I plan on getting one for the indoor season when it starts up again this fall and whould like some input on the car. I think CR Driver has a write up about it in their new edition but all they covered was ashphalt, I want some carpet info.

Lets hear it guys what do you think.
Joel


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

I got it, and i love it. It took me a while to find a good carpet setup, but i finally got one. Email me [email protected] if you want the setup...
-Buddy Blystone


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Good thing you found the setup.....you might want to tell Chicky that you found it!


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

I run my JRX-S on asphalt at SoCal Raceway, so I can'tcomment on carpet. I love the car though.


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

I bought one, still have not put it on the track. I am going to try the Kinwald carpet setup for now. I might also run a snowbirds setup I found. Carr looks cool, all the reviews I have read are good...but to this day I still have not found a bad review on any car. Only problem I had was missing parts out of the box.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

*Losi*

This touring car is awesome. There is also a JRXS website with lots of information and setups. Have fun and if you have questions......just ask.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Whats that web adress onefastdude?
Funny how those Mags could write a good review for a tyco turbo hopper.
I too have never read a bad review, every car is great according to them.
Thanks, Joel


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

jrxs.net


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Im thinking about picking up a JRXS to run on carpet. I've heard alot of problems about the batteries not fitting and the rear toe being off. Have you guys had any problems with those?


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2001)

all issues that losi has resolved or is working on. For alot of info on these issues losi's web site has a good how to's from Todd Hodge check it out!!!


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

None at all. Just do what they tell you and you will be alright. You CAN NOT have anything extra on the batteries ie extra shrink wrap, shoe goo, etc.


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

well i just got one the other day i hope it isn't a pain in my ..........we you know what i mean lol


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

You shoudlnt have any problems with it. The only addition that I have made so far is the white HD ballcups, because the black ones liked to pop off way too often. Have you guys seen the prs gear adaptor for it??


----------



## blackman (Mar 4, 2006)

*oval chassie for jrxs?*

:wave: can anyone tell me who / where i can get an oval chassie for my jrxs?


----------

